# Has anyone seen this bizarre movie or know the name?



## 12tails (Dec 17, 2020)

*Parasites atop the Chapel seen through strange invention*

That's not the name of the film obviously that's just the short of it. I frustratingly cannot recall the name of the film...

I watched it on Netflix streaming in about 2010-2011. I've been looking for the name of it for probably near 5 years to no avail. I've asked around and have had no luck but I'm hoping I can at least spark some interest because I'm astonished at what I do remember of the film.

As I said, it was a low budget "sci-fi" film and I remember it focused on two characters, in a suburban setting, nothing fancy. The characters I can recall were a man and a woman but I can't remember their relation, friends, co workers, relatives etc. 

Either way the man is your typical suburban garage, mad scientist. His creation that is so intriguing is some kind of machine that allows him to see the ether, I don't think he calls it that specifically but I could be wrong. I can't remember what his goal was with this invention but eventually, he takes it to a local church, in a red wagon I believe, where he witnesses a beam of light shooting into the sky on the monitor of his invention. In the sky he's able to see these giant parasites- now the CG is very early to mid 2000s and not very well done so it just looks like the CG images of lice, ticks, and things like that that you'd see on an old Animal Planet show, floating in the sky above the church. I remember sort of rolling my eyes at the lack of effort put into the scene, but I see now that the message is very literal and easier to understand in that sense. 

I believe the bright light was even referred to as "prayer energy" in the movie, my memory is kind of hazy because it was so long ago and I honestly thought the movie was crap at the time and was paying only half attention. What a regretful feeling that I don't remember the name because it is bothering me so much. It's one of those movies that was recommended after I watched "The Stuff" and "They Live", I've tried to find a complete list of movies on Netflix at that time but don't know how to access that information and even if I knew the name of the film would I be able to recognize it? I've searched high and low for this movie, but maybe I'm just a poor researcher? 

Anyone care to take on the challenge haha. Best case scenario is someone here knows what I'm talking about and we can take a good look at the film.

Any information or resources would be appreciated

-12T


----------



## EUAFU (Dec 17, 2020)

It looks like a film based on the ideas of Charles Fort.
Unfortunately I cannot help you with the title of the movie.


----------



## msw141 (Dec 17, 2020)

did a fair amount of searching and I'm stumped.  could use any additional keywords or plots or character names you can muster up.


----------



## codis (Dec 17, 2020)

I don't know that film.
But from the description, it sounds like influenced by gnosticism, and their concept of archons.


----------



## 12tails (Dec 19, 2020)

msw141 said:


> did a fair amount of searching and I'm stumped.  could use any additional keywords or plots or character names you can muster up.


Yes well hmmm, I'm afraid that's all I've got- I wish I had more too, it was so low budget in fact that I doubt it's on any list anywhere of even the worst and most mediocre films. It was worth a try though!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



codis said:


> I don't know that film.
> But from the description, it sounds like influenced by gnosticism, and their concept of archons.


It sure does, I of course, didn't notice that at the time but now it's plain as day

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



EUAFU said:


> It looks like a film based on the ideas of Charles Fort.
> Unfortunately I cannot help you with the title of the movie.


It is very Fortean in nature, I'd love to find it again, it did have a "Ripley's Believe it or Not" feel.


----------



## zephpilot (Dec 21, 2020)

It sounds like a copy or rip-off of the Stuart Gordon film 'From Beyond'. Which is based on the HP Lovecraft short story of the same name.
In it a machine is used to increase the receptivity of the pineal gland so that the scientists could see the denizens of a slightly shifted reality, who turn out to be quit dangerous.
Although in 'From Beyond' the machine used acted more like a resonator to shift reality and affect the pineal. It didn't shoot any beams in to the sky.


----------

